

CoffeeScript 1.8 released - rayshan
http://coffeescript.org/#changelog
HN doesn&#x27;t allow resubmission of the same link that points to the change log [1], so here&#x27;s the change log:<p><pre><code>    The --join option of the CLI is now deprecated.
    Source maps now use .js.map as file extension, instead of just .map.
    The CLI now exits with the exit code 1 when it fails to write a file to disk.
    The compiler no longer crashes on unterminated, single-quoted strings.
    Fixed location data for string interpolations, which made source maps out of sync.
    The error marker in error messages is now correctly positioned if the code is indented with tabs.
    Fixed a slight formatting error in CoffeeScript’s source map-patched stack traces.
    The %% operator now coerces its right operand only once.
    It is now possible to require CoffeeScript files from Cakefiles without having to register the compiler first.
    The CoffeeScript REPL is now exported and can be required using require &#x27;coffee-script&#x2F;repl&#x27;.
    Fixes for the REPL in Node 0.11.
</code></pre>
[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coffeescript.org&#x2F;#changelog
======
shadowmint
Ok, so coffee script is great.

...but really? This is a totally unexciting minor point release with basically
just bug fixes; no major new functionality or interesting features.

Who cares? Why is this rising on the front page?

(no seriously, am I missing something?)

~~~
matthuggins
Also, this just links to the homepage, which has nothing to do with the title.
Can someone please either change the title to "CoffeeScript Homepage" or
update the link to a changelog?

~~~
johnsoft
For the curious –
[http://coffeescript.org/#changelog](http://coffeescript.org/#changelog)

------
ricardobeat
Still no generators/yield support :(

~~~
aikah
You're going to wait a long time for that. I would personally look for an
alternative as I feel the project is not being managed properly. Where is CS
road map ? there is none. I hope people will definetly move to CS redux ,which
seems to be to CS what lodash is to underscore. Same for Backbone,what's the
roadmap ? and noone sees a pattern here ?

~~~
xiaoma
I think Ampersand is the analogue for Backbone. It does the same stuff, but it
fully embraces modules, npm, and browserify and it's got great computed
properties. These days I work mostly with React, but if Ampersand had existed
a year and a half ago I'd have been all over it.

[http://ampersandjs.com/](http://ampersandjs.com/)

------
shekhar101
CoffeeScript novice here. Can someone please tell me why/why not coffee script
should be used rather than JS? Is it usable in serious prod level projects?
Looks very clean.

~~~
skilesare
I feel like it gives me a 10x increase in productivity when coding JavaScript
projects. I consider it irresponsible to not use it.

~~~
lucidrains
All of my projects have been in Coffeescript since 3 years ago (over 100k
lines of code). Have had almost little to no problems. Like you, feel 10x more
productive when I'm using it!

------
talios
coffee-maven-plugin 1.4.11 ([https://github.com/talios/coffee-maven-
plugin](https://github.com/talios/coffee-maven-plugin)) with 1.8.0
support/defaults has just been released to Maven Central for anyone building
coffeescript under the Apache Maven build system.

    
    
      <dependency>
        <groupId>com.theoryinpractise</groupId>
        <artifactId>coffee-maven-plugin</artifactId>
        <version>1.4.11</version>
      </dependency>

------
rayshan
HN doesn't allow resubmission of the same link that points to the change log
[1], so here's the change log:

    
    
        The --join option of the CLI is now deprecated.
        Source maps now use .js.map as file extension, instead of just .map.
        The CLI now exits with the exit code 1 when it fails to write a file to disk.
        The compiler no longer crashes on unterminated, single-quoted strings.
        Fixed location data for string interpolations, which made source maps out of sync.
        The error marker in error messages is now correctly positioned if the code is indented with tabs.
        Fixed a slight formatting error in CoffeeScript’s source map-patched stack traces.
        The %% operator now coerces its right operand only once.
        It is now possible to require CoffeeScript files from Cakefiles without having to register the compiler first.
        The CoffeeScript REPL is now exported and can be required using require 'coffee-script/repl'.
        Fixes for the REPL in Node 0.11.
    

[1] [http://coffeescript.org/#changelog](http://coffeescript.org/#changelog)

~~~
dang
You can resubmit a link by changing the url slightly. For the policy on
reposts see the FAQ.

We changed the url to the changelog.

~~~
rayshan
Thank you @dang & @CyberShadow

